# Triple on mid drive ?



## stuee147 (2 Nov 2015)

Hi all
Iv been looking at e kits for my new trike and I'm thinking of going for a mid drive this time rather than a hub motor (I run a hub motor at the moment) 
The reason I'm thinking of the mid drive system is for the extra umph on hills which I have a lot of the system I'm looking at is a bafang 8fun kit the one thing that puts me off is the single cog I like my front triple.

So my question is why is it only a single gear and can you put a triple onto it if not why ?

Thanks 
Stuee


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2015)

If you ask this question on Pedelecs UK you are sure to get the correct answer.


----------



## stuee147 (2 Nov 2015)

I think there's a problem with that site iv just tried 3 times to join and it just keeps coming up as error ill try later when I have my laptop on maybe that will work lol


----------



## voyager (8 Nov 2015)

Hi stuee 

There is a 8fun setup with a triple front chainset , it is much more expensive than the standard single - otherwise you could go the way of bambuko and sandman on the AZ site who have and building theirs using an inboard hub motor as a midi drive .

My electric tourer on the AZ site is sandman's trike 

Danny has purchased a single chainwheel version and I believe he is going to use it with an 8x3 Sturmey Archer rear hub 
it would also be possible to go 9x3 with the right hub .

The pedelec site can be a pain it has been spammed several times and there is a block on some emails that wont allow you to register 
Try a direct email to one of the administrators who will sort it for you or ( via contact us )

regards emma


----------



## voyager (8 Nov 2015)

Further answers to your questions are 

E-bike kits and conversions , some people only want 7 speed on a DF bike and the position of seat tube / mattery mount or frame size ( diameter etc ) physically restricts the use of a double or triple . Yes you could do the conversion with the correct size rings etc but remember the crank is NOT a standard crank as the free wheel assemble is built into it 

regards emma


----------



## keithmac (5 Aug 2016)

I've not seen many/ any 2 rings on the front of a BBS.

I'm in the midst of a TSDZ2 conversion and a few have fitted 2 front rings.

The BBS is a bespoke pcd, the TSDZ2 uses common chanrings iirc.


----------

